# ASUS G74SX Infos gesucht!



## ATI fan (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo ASUS Support, ich habe da einige Fragen zur ASUS G74 Reihe. Alle Fragen sind nach der Reihe geordnet und so könnte man diese dann auch leichter beantworten.

1. Frage: Das ASUS G73SW leidet unter einem CPU untertaktungs Problem, dass die CPU bei 100% CPU Last dazu zwingt sich auf 1,4 GHz von 2,0/2,9 GHz (Turbo) herunter zu Takten. Jetzt zur Frage, wird das ASUS G74 auch unter diesem Problem leiden (was auf das Netzteil zurück zu führen ist laut Tests).

2. Frage: Wird das ASUS G74 einen Turbomodus haben (OC auf Hersteller Basis wie bei MSIs GT/GX Gaming Serie) und wenn ja, wie genau läuft das ab.

3. Frage: Ist das Notebook von aussen her Final, da es so wirkt wie ein Wolf im Schafspelz und ich ein wenig mehr Detail schöner finden könnte.

4. Frage: Wird es eine Medialeiste über der Tastatur geben, wie bei MSI GT/GX/Gateway p FX/Packard Bell Ipower Serie, wo man die lautstärke regeln kann und auch beim Video schauen den Film stoppen oder auch vorspulen kann. So wie es auf der Cebit zu sehen war, wirkte das ASUS G74 sehr nackt und schlicht.

5. Frage: Wird es eine Version ohne 3D Display geben, da ich auf diese Brillen und Filme keine Lust habe (wird sich in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht ändern). Diese Version sollte nicht gerade die lahme Version sein, sondern eben nur ohne dieses Display.

6. Frage: Wird es auch andere Displays geben, also statt Full HD (1920 x 1080p) nur HD+ (1600 x 900), wenn das nicht so ist auch OK^^.

7. Frage: Wird die GTX 560M wirklich 3 GB Vram haben (würde mich wirklich freuen). Auf der Cebit hat ASUS mir angst gemacht mit nur 1 GB Vram (was ja bedeutet, dass die GTX 560M nur 128 Bit Bus hat und nur 16 ROPs).

8. Frage: Wieviel kostet so eine zusammenstellung: (Preislimit liegt bei 1500-1700€)

Core i7 2630QM
8 GB DDR3
2x 500 GB HDD 7200rpm
GTX 560M 3 GB GDDR5
17" Full HD oder HD+
BluRay Brenner/Leser DVD Combo Brenner.

9. Frage und auch eine wichtige Frage: Man sagt das euer Support, sehr lahm ist (bis zu 4 Monate braucht bis was passiert) oder auch mal die Rep verweigert wird und ab und zu für Reparatur innerhalb der Garantie auch mal Geld verlangt wird. Man sagte auch, das ihr Notebooks teilweise nicht richtig richtet oder gar defekter zurück sendet. Auch sollen eure Software zusammenstellungen dazu führen, dass die Hardware wegen der Treiber oder Programme nicht richtig arbeiten.

10. Frage: Die Win7 DVD kommt doch mit, da ich diese HDD Installisationen nicht leiden kann und MSI/Medion, Packard Bell (Ipower Serie) die DVDs zum Installieren mit liefert.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Infos die ihr mir geben werdet. Ich will mir bis Juni ein Gaming Notebook kaufen und eigentlich war das MSI GT780R geplant, aber das soll ja nur einen Kühler haben für 2 High End Komponenten. Auch das Toshiba X770 kam mir in den Sinn, aber 1999€ für Technik, die wo anders nur 1599€ oder gar nur 1399€ kostet.

mfg ATI Fan.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Mai 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, das ins richtige Forum geschrieben zu haben ?

Wenn es eine Kopie ist, wäre es doch ganz nützlich das ganze als Zitat zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## ATI fan (2. Mai 2011)

Warum ist es das falsche Forum, es geht um ein ASUS Produkt und ich frage den ASUS Support. Sag mir wo ich sonst noch eine Antwort vom Support auf die Fragen erhalte? Notebooks sind ja auch PCs, halt tragbar, aber im Grunde das selbe und wenn der ASUS Mitarbeiter hier im Forum die Antworten nicht kennt OK, aber fragen kann man ja.

Edit: Lieber Doktor [ASUS]/ASUS Support, es wäre schön wenn man sich meine Fragen wenigstens anschaut.

Edit2: Ich hätte wirklich gerne eine Antwort auf einige meiner Fragen vom ASUS Support, es müssen ja nicht alle sein. Fragen zur Technik und des Notebooks sind schon wichtig.


----------



## ATI fan (4. Mai 2011)

2 Tage und keine Antwort von einem ASUS Mitarbeiter/User hier im Forum. Ich denke ich werde hier ignoriert oder man hat auf alles eine schlechte Antwort. Wenn es gute Antworten wären gäbe es ja nix zu verheimlichen.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo ATI fan,

zu dem Gerät kann ich derzeit noch nichts sagen da es keine Finalen Spezifikationen gibt.



> 9. Frage und auch eine wichtige Frage: Man sagt das euer Support, sehr lahm ist (bis zu 4 Monate braucht bis was passiert) oder auch mal die Rep verweigert wird und ab und zu für Reparatur innerhalb der Garantie auch mal Geld verlangt wird. Man sagte auch, das ihr Notebooks teilweise nicht richtig richtet oder gar defekter zurück sendet. Auch sollen eure Software zusammenstellungen dazu führen, dass die Hardware wegen der Treiber oder Programme nicht richtig arbeiten.


Gute und dennoch schwer zu beantwortende Frage.
Support sehr lahm? - Mailsupport? Reparatur? was genau? und selbst wenn es so ist wird es sich mit Sicherheit nicht um den Regelfall gehandelt haben.

Reparatur verweigert - Im ersten Step kann es passieren das die Anmeldung abgelehnt wird wenn die Fehlerbeschreibung zu schwammig ist und nicht auf einen HW Fehler hindeutet

Reparatur innerhalb der Garantie kann kostenpflichtig sein wenn es kein Schaden ist der durch die Garantie abgedeckt ist, aber im Falle eines Garantiefalles wäre es äußerst ungewöhnlich.

Gerät nach Reparatur immer noch defekt, auch nicht einfach zu beurteilen, meist zweifel ich jedoch daran das es an der Reparatur selber liegt, da das Gerät immer durch einen Final Test muss und wenn es dort einen HW Fehler aufweist geht es wieder zurück in die Rep.

Software, gibt es dort konkretere Beispiele? - Bisher ist mir dort nichts bekannt.



> 10. Frage: Die Win7 DVD kommt doch mit, da ich diese HDD Installisationen nicht leiden kann und MSI/Medion, Packard Bell (Ipower Serie) die DVDs zum Installieren mit liefert.


Nein es gibt nur eine Recovery Partition auf der HDD, dies kannst du aber mit AI Recovery auf DVDs bannen.


----------



## ATI fan (4. Mai 2011)

Danke, um ehrlich zu sein habe ich nicht damit gerechnet. Egal auch, was mich mehr interessiert ist.

In vielen Shops gibt es verschiedene Daten zum G74SX:

Mal mit GTX 560M mit 1 GB oder 2 GB Vram (was einen gedrosselten Si von 128 Bit und nur 16 ROPs zur folge hat)
oder auch stellenweise von 1,5 GB oder 3 GB Vram (was dann einen vollwertigen Chip zur folge hat). Auch ist meine Frage ob die Nvidia Taktvorgabe von 775 MHz eingehalten ist. Denn wenn da nur GTX 560M steht, aber nur 675 MHz oder weniger am arbeiten sind ist es im Grunde ja schwächer als das G73SW und damit kein Kaufgrund.

Ich stelle mir das ASUS G74SX in etwa so vor und nicht anders, aber kommt es gedrosselt oder eben nicht mit dem vollen Intel und Nvidia Potenziel (CPU Trottling und kein vollwertiger Nvidia GTX 560M Chip) ist das Thema ASUS G74SX erstmal vorbei.

Meine Wunsch Daten:

Intel Core i7
I7 2630QM
32nm High K.
2,0 GHz, 2,9 GHz Turbotakt
4 Kerne/8 Threads
6 MB L3 Cache
45 Watt TDP

8 GB DDR3 1333 RAM
 - 2x 4096 MB DDR3 So-DIMM
 - 4x 2048 MB DDR3 So-DIMM

1 TB HDD
7200 rpm

GTX 560M

DIE Size:     - 232mm2
CHIP:         - GF116
Transitors:     - 1,17 mrd
Prozess:     - 40nm TSMC
Shader:
 - Cluster:    - 4 (4x48 Shader = 192 Cuda Cores)
 - Shader:     - 192 Cudacores
ROP-Partitions: - 3
ROPs:        - 24 ROPs
Textur-Units:    - 32 TMUs
Memory:     - 1536 MB Vram oder 3 GB Vram
Memory-Typ:    - GDDR5
Memory-Bus:     - 192 Bit
Taktraten:
 - Chiptakt:    - 775 MHz
 - Shadertakt:    - 1550 MHz
 - Speichertakt:- 1250 MHz
Gflop Power     - 595 Gflop Shaderpower
Pixel/s:     - 18.600 MPixel/s
Texel/s:    - 24.800 MTexel/s
Memory-Speed:     - 60 GB/s

Das ist alles im Grunde nicht zu viel verlangt, denn das sind die Standart vorgaben des G73SW nur halt das die GTX 560M 14,8% mehr Takt hat als die GTX 460M. Somit sollte es ja leicht um zu setzen sein. 

Es wäre Klasse wenn du bei ASUS nachfragen kannst oder zumindestens ihnen meine bedenken sagen könntest. Ich bin mir sicher ich bin nicht alleine mit den Bedenken. Eine abgespeckte GTX 560M will kein Gamer haben, so könnte man ja dann gleich auf die GT555M setzen und sich den namen GTX 560M sparen.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo ATI fan,

ob der Vertrieb ein Gerät baut das deinen Wunschdaten entspricht kann ich nicht sage, das liegt nicht in der Hand des Services.

Was ich herausfinden konnte ist das wir wohl es mit 3GB VRAM bringen.

Aber das kann man erst zu 100% bestätigen wenn man weiß wie die SKU Aussieht bisher gibt es nur sehr wenig zu dem Gerät.


----------



## ATI fan (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo C.C.[ASUS],

das VX7 Lamborgini von euch hat fast genau die Daten die ich mir für das G74SX vorstelle, ausser das halt die GTX 460M dann von einer GTX 560M ersetzt wird. Die GTX 560M ist für mich nur interessant wenn diese eben minimum den Nvidia Specs entspricht, da die GTX 560M dann genau 2x so schnell ist wie meine 9800M GTS in Crysis und co. 

Wenn es nur die Leistung einer GTX 460M hat interessiert es mich nicht. Ich kann ASUS ja nicht zwingen ein Notebook nach meinen wünschen zu bauen, aber es ist in meinem und ihrem Interesse (sollte es sein), ein Produkt zu liefern, das besser ist als andere Prdodukte in der selben Liga.

Das MSI GT780R oder Toshiba X770 ist ja auch mit einer GTX 560M und Sandy Brdige i7 bestückt, aber eins (X770 von Toshiba) hat nur einen lahmen AKKU und der andere (MSI GT780R) nur einen Kühler für 2 High End Komponenten (wobei das GT680R die selbe Kühlung hat und es locker packt). 
Ich setze alle Hoffnung auf ein gutes Gaming notebook zum guten Preis erstmal auf ASUS sein G74SX, da die anderen mir nur zum Teil gefallen. Naja ich hoffe eben das Beste, aber da ich selten Glück habe ist es ja egal. 

Edit: mir geht es nur um die Performance in Crysis und Crysis 2, da eine GTX 460M (mit 270.61 Treiber) in Crysis auf sehr Hoch in Full HD 16 FPS im schnitt liefert und in Crysis 2 auf Extrem in Full HD auch noch 18 FPS liefert würde eine GTX 560M dann in C1 18-20 FPS liefern und in C2 gar 20-22 FPS liefern.

Gute Nacht muss morgen früh raus.

mfg ATI Fan


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. Mai 2011)

Hi ATI fan,

wie gesagt ich hab bisher weder ein Datenblatt für eine Config die wir rausbring noch hab ich das Gerät selber mal testen dürfen.

Also heißt es vor erst abwarten.


----------



## ATI fan (5. Mai 2011)

ASUS-G74SX-TZ031Z | ASUS G74SX 17FHD/ 2630QM/ BLRW/ 1TB/ 8G/ | Asus-shop

Hier kostet meine Config (ausser CPU Takt und GPU Takt) in etwa 1415€, also dann in Deutschland 1499€?
Ich meine bisher die beste infoquelle, denn es ist ein ASUS Shop, die werden ja wohl kaum lügen oder unwissenheit verbreiten.
Mich wundert nur der CPU Takt (nur 1,73 GHz kann nicht stimmen) und das da nix von 3D Display steht, wobei mich das nicht stört^^.

Ich habe auch Infos das ASUS von dem G74SX 3 Versionen bringt, das A1 (standart), A2 (erweitertes Model und teuerer), 3DE (3D Edition wirds wohl sein).
Entweder A1 oder A2 ist oben im Link vertretten, den von 3D ist da keine Rede. Diese infos stammen vom Notebookreview-Forum unter
"ASUS Gaming Notebooks":
Asus ROG G74 coming? - Page 29

*Und jetzt meine verwirrung*:
Google Oversetter

Zwar geht es im link um das G53SX, aber GTX 560M ist GTX 560M und ASUS wird wohl kaum 2 verschiedene GTX 560M nutzen.

Hier steht wieder 2 Gb Vram, was einen *kastrierten* GF116/106 Chip zur folge hat und die GTX 560M somit *keine vollen* 24 ROPs und 192 Bit Bus hat sondern nur 16 ROPs und 128 Bit Bus. Das dann auch *weniger Leistung* zurfolge hat selbst mit einen um 14,8% höheren Takt und somit nur GTX 460M Leistung als Ergebniss kommt.

MFG ATI Fan

PS: Ich würde hier nicht fragen oder euch/dich nerven, wenn es seit der Cebit ein paar Infos gäbe. Ich will ein Kunde von ASUS werden, aber ich bin vorsichtig und kaufe nur Geräte die es wert sind.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (6. Mai 2011)

Hi ATI fan,

bei diesen A1 und A2 Versionen handelt es sich um die US Bezeichnungen, so werden die Gerät bei uns nicht heißen.

Bei uns wird es in etwa so heißen G74SX-XXXXXX aber nicht G74SX-1A oder so.

Das Problem ist ich habe selber nicht mehr Infos, das einzige was ich von Seiten des Vertriebs bekommen hab ist das die GPU 3GB VRAM haben soll, mehr hab ich leider nicht an Infos.


----------



## ATI fan (6. Mai 2011)

Ich danke dir für die wenigen Infos, wenn du mehr wissen solltest oder eine News hast (aus einer anderen Seite), die ich nicht kenne, dann sag bitte bescheid. 3GB Vram klingt schonmal gut, das bedeutet bis jetzt, dass der Chip nicht beschnitten ist im Umfang. Jetzt muss nur noch die Taktrate stimmen (775 MHz Chip-, 1550 MHz Shader- und 1250 MHz Speichertakt) und zocken geht für die nächsten jahre in die nächste Runde.


----------



## ATI fan (7. Mai 2011)

Eine Frage habe ich noch, das sah man nicht auf der Cebit (da die Tastatur ein Fake war), leuchtet die Tastatur auch, genau so wie beim G73SW? Immerhin gibt es das ASUS G73SW mit 8 GB RAM, 750 GB HDD und GTX 460M (1,5 GB) schon für 1399€ und auf den Bildern leuchtet die Tastatur in Blau.

Wenn ja, kann man die Farbe ändern (Grün/Rot/Blau oder Mischungen).


----------



## dbCrazy (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich auch wie ATI fan für seine Fragen und habe das luxus Problem, mich bis heute Abend u entscheiden, ob ich das Asus G73SW-91105V oder das Alienware M17xR3 für jeweils 1649 EUR nehmen soll, oder doch auf das Asus G74SX warten soll?!

PS. Ich hatte schon 3 AsusG73 Modelle und ich war bis jetzt immer unzufrieden...

Mit welchen Zeitraum ist für den Release zu rechnen?

MfG
dbCrazy


----------



## ATI fan (10. Mai 2011)

Alienware würde ich nicht nehmen, da bekommt man weniger Hardware für sein Geld, zwar ein besserer Support, aber.... Naja ich würde dir raten warte noch etwas. Den mehr als einen Monat kann es nicht dauern.


----------



## dbCrazy (10. Mai 2011)

Habe mich "dank dir" nun dazu entschlossen zu warten... und hoffe es nicht enttäuschen zu müssen


----------



## Madara (12. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile gibt es ja das Notebook nun bei Amazon und ich glaube noch einem Shop zu erwerben. Die Spezifikationen (Asus G74SX-TZ024V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ) sehen ja soweit gut aus. Nun mal ein paar Fragen an die Asus-Leute:

1. Wird bei der GTX 560M auch tatsächlich ein 192 Bit-Speicherschnittstelle verwendet oder wird in den Notebooks weniger sein? (weil lt. offizieller Nvidiaseite soll es bis zu 192 Bit sein?). Ich hoffe jetzt mal einfach, dass es nur Versionen gibt, die nicht abgespeckt sind.

2. Wann kommen dann Versionen mit mattem Display?

3. Warum baut Asus nicht endlich mal eine größere SSD (bzw. überhaupt eine) ein bzw. sind Versionen mit SSD geplant (so 120GB)?

4. Ist es denn möglich SSD nachzurüsten oder kommt man an die Festplatten nicht ran? Und man verliert dann die Garantie, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?

5. Wird es eine vergleichbare G74SX Version wie diese vom G73SW geben http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/notebooks/1C28-15M/asus-g73sw-91101v-mit-3d-display-und-3d-brille-.html ?

6. Gibt es auch diesen Performancebug bei der Version, da man immer wieder von entsprechenden bei der G73SW-Serie lesen muss?

Glaube, dass wars erstmal.

MFG


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (13. Juni 2011)

Madara,

das kann ich dir denke ich morgen alles beantworten,
heut ist ja ein Feiertag und ich komme von zuhause nicht an diese Daten.


----------



## Madara (13. Juni 2011)

Jo danke erstmal für 

Ich warte ungeduldig.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (14. Juni 2011)

zu 1. Wird leider nirgends erwähnt, kann ich dir sagen sobald ich mein Sample von dem Gerät habe.
zu 2. Wird es geben, aber nur in Kombination mit 3D
zu 3. Bisher werden nirgends SSDs verbaut, außer wohl im U36SD
zu 4. Sollte kein Problem sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 5. Ja ich denke wird es geben, hab zumindest ein Datenblatt gefunden mit 3D
zu 6. Performancebug?


----------



## Madara (14. Juni 2011)

zu 6.

Ich meine die Probleme mit dem Turbo Boost 2.0. Es war zu lesen, dass die Prozessoren sich dann häufiger niedriger takteten als der normale Standardtakt war, oftmals aufgrund thermischer Probleme oder weil es der Hersteller so wollte. Ich meine klar ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache, dass der Prozessor permanent im Turbomodus läuft, aber es kann eben nicht sein, dass die CPU sich dann nach diesem Modus niedriger taktet als sie von Haus aus ist. Das meinte ich und es auch im Zusammenhang mit dem G73SW gelesen zu haben, obwohl ASUS eines der besten Kühlsysteme für die Notebooks hat.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (14. Juni 2011)

Madara,

ich bin ehrlich, ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen.
Nach schauen kann ich noch nicht da unser Gerät wohl ende Juni/anfang Juli kommt.


----------



## DarKSkulL_1976 (15. Juni 2011)

ich hab mal bissel gesucht und siehe da !

2 Videos zeigen das Neue Asus g74sx 3d im 2ten Video gibt es sogar info was drin steckt.Und es sind 3 gb ram auf der GK ....
YouTube - ‪Asus G74SX 3D review - 1st part: exterior and casing‬‏ video 1

YouTube - ‪Asus G74SX 3D review - 2nd part: hardware and performances‬‏ video 2

Denk mal wären schon Dumm wenn sie noch was an der Hardware ändern ...

Hier noch gametests YouTube - ‪Kanal von gadgetjm‬‏


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (4. Juli 2011)

G74SX-91079V

GPU: 192bit Speicherinterface @ 3GB


----------



## Madara (5. Juli 2011)

Gibts schon nen offizielles Datenblatt für das G74SX-91079V?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. Juli 2011)

Jap.

Spezifikationen ASUS G74SX-91079V
Display: 43,94cm / 17,3 Zoll (Full-HD 3D, Auflösung: 1.920 x 1080), LED Backlight Anti Glare Type Display
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM (2.0 GHz, Intel® Turbo-Boost 2.0 bis zu 2.90 GHz, 6 MB Intel® Smart-Cache)
Chipsatz: Intel® HM65
Grafik: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 560M / 3GB GDDR5 VRAM
Betriebssystem: Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64 Bit (OEM)
Laufwerk: 4x Blu-Ray Combo Laufwerk
Eingebaute HD-Webkamera
Besonderheiten: 3D 120 GHz Display, USB 3.0, Full-HD Display, Nummernblock, beleuchtete Chiclet Tastatur, HD Webcam, THX und EAX 5.0 für realistische Audioausgabe, 3D Shutter-Brille im Lieferumfang
Kommunikation via Ethernet: 10/100/1000 MBit/s integriert
Bluetooth und WLAN 802.11 b/g/n integriert
Arbeitsspeicher: 8.192 MB DDR3 1.333 MHz (2 x 4.096 MB) / 16 GB max.
Festplatte: 1.500 GB S-ATA – 7.200 U/min (2 x 750 GB)
High-Definition Audio Codec, integrierte Stereolautsprecher und Mikrofon
Schnittstellen: 1 x USB 3.0, 3 x USB 2.0, 1 x HDMI, 1 x VGA Out, Kopfhörer, Mikrofon
Card Reader: 8-in1
Akku: 8 Zellen Lithium-Ionen (5.200 mAh) / 150 Watt
Gewicht: 4,0 Kilogramm
Abmessungen: 420 x 325 x 20 ~ 62 mm

PRESSEMELDUNG: flutlicht


----------



## Madara (5. Juli 2011)

Hm die Konfiguration schaut schon schick aus, aber jetzt das ganz große ABER:

Der Preis!

2199 Euro (auch wenn es nur empfohlener ist) für das G74SX-91079V sind schon ein bisschen arg übertrieben zumal weder eine SSD noch eine GTX 580M (jeweils als einzelne Komponente) verbaut ist, die solch einen Preis rechtfertigen würden. Da bin ich doch dann schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Findet ihr das nicht selbst ein bisschen übertrieben? 

Der Preis macht mich doch dann mehr als stutzig...zumal für Notebookkauf + 120GB SSD eben bei mir maximal 2100 Euro eingeplant waren. Tja dann heißt es wohl auf andere Versionen oder niedrigeren Preis warten.

Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (5. Juli 2011)

Madara, ich kann morgen mal ein paar Benchmarkergebnisse posten,
is auf jedenfall nen zacken schneller als das G73Jh.

Btw. ASUS G74SX-TZ024V 1799€ bei NB Billiger - aber halt nicht als 3D Variante



> G73Jh - 3DMark 06 SM2.0 5283 | SM 3.0 6235 | CPU 3159 | Total 12815
> G74Sx - 3DMark 06 SM2.0 6230 | SM 3.0 6390 | CPU 5020 |Total 15189


----------



## Perdan (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

seit heute ist ja nun auch die 3D-Variante des ASUS G74SX (ASUS G74SX-91079V) bei geizhals gelistet.
ASUS G74SX-91079V (90N56C532N6189VL551) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  ab *1949,-EUR*

Leider ist das Notebook scheinbar nur mit einem Blu-Ray Combo-LW und keinem Blu-Ray Brenner ausgestattet.

Wird es das ASUS G74SX auch in Deutschland mit einem Blu-Ray Brenner geben und wenn ja ab wann etwa?

Viele Grüße und Danke im Voraus


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Perdan,

so wie ich das sehe gibt es keine SKU mit BluRay Brenner.


----------



## Madara (11. Juli 2011)

Nochmal eine Frage sind die Festplatten an SATA II-Schnittstellen mit 3GBit/s oder 6Gbit/s angeschlossen? Wäre interessant für die SSD zu wissen.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (12. Juli 2011)

Ist SATA III - siehe Anhang


----------



## micky72 (26. Juli 2011)

welche Platte ist im TZ097V verbaut ? Angeblich ist es eine SSH, sind beide SSH ?

Gibt es Infos, wann die 3d-Version ausgeliefert wird ? Testberichte gibt es ja bereits, dann sollte das Modell eigentlich langsam ausgeliefert werden können, oder ?

Wird es eine 3d-Version mit SSH-Platte in Deutschland geben ?


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Juli 2011)

G74SX-TZ097V
1000GB SSH (2x 500GB HDD) 7200 U/Min + 2x 4GB SSD - also die beiden Seagate SSH's

Wann die 3D Version kommt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Wenn ich das Richtig gesehen hab kommt die 3D Version mit SSD+HDD,
leider gibt es in Deutsch noch nichts dazu: Asus G74SX-91111V 3D - Inet.se


----------



## micky72 (26. Juli 2011)

Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht, da steht:

Storlek160 GB, SSD och 750GBRotationshastighet7200 rpm

und 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher.

Wenn man das mit den deutschen Beschreibungen vergleicht, z.B. hier:

ASUS G74SX-91079V 43,9cm Ci7-2630QM 3D Brille, 8GB, 1,5TB, GTX560M 3GB, BR - t-online.de Shop

sieht man 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher und 2 x 750 GB Festplatte...

Ihr müsstet doch wissen, welche Modelle nun genau für den deutschen Markt geplant sind ???


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Micky,

das 91111V wird wohl auch in Deutschland kommen wenn ich das Richtig gesehen habe.

Allerdings kann ich das wo und wann (mitte August) nicht beantworten.


----------



## micky72 (1. August 2011)

Jetzt scheint es ein Modell

Asus G74SX-91093V 

zu geben mit 160 gb SSD + 750 GB HDD ???

Und dann soll noch zusätzlich eins mit (2x 500GB HDD) 7200 U/Min + 2x 4GB SSD  kommen ???


----------



## micky72 (9. August 2011)

So langsam wird es aber knapp, ich würde gerne die Assissins Creed-Aktion mitnehmen, die gilt aber nur bis zum 15.08.

Nur blöde, wenn bis dahin das G74 mit 3d-Display noch gar nicht zu haben ist... 

Gilt die Aktion auch für Vorbesteller ???


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (19. August 2011)

micky72 schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint es ein Modell
> 
> Asus G74SX-91093V
> 
> ...


 
ist Schon richtig so:

Asus G74SX-91093V - 160GB S-ATA SSD + 750GB S-ATA 7200 U/Min
G74SX-TZXXXX - 1000GB SSH (2x 500GB HDD) 7200 U/Min (Seagate SSH mit 4GB SSD auf HDD)



			
				micky72 schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt die Aktion auch für Vorbesteller ???


Muss ich passen ist eine Sales/Marketing Aktion und da zur Zeit GC ist bekomme ich Infos nur sehr langsam.
Aber im Normalfall gilt mein ich das Kaufdatum.


----------



## micky72 (23. August 2011)

Ich vermute, dass mit Brotherhood ist erledigt, obwohl das Asus G74SX-91093V immer noch nicht lieferbar ist.

Es gibt nur zwei Varianten mit mattem Display, einmal mit 1,5 TB HD-Platte und einmal mit 160 gb ssd plus 750 hd Platte, leider nicht eins mit (2x 500GB HDD) 7200 U/Min + 2x 4GB SSD.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (23. August 2011)

Hi micky,

also auf der Page steht



> 1. ASUS Republic of Gamers Notebook zwischen dem 15.05.2011 und 15.08.2011 kaufen (Gilt für G74SX, G73SW und G53SW)



Ob das allerdings das Orderdate beachtet ist nicht klar.

Die Anderen konfigurationen müssen nicht Online erhältlich sein sondern können u.U. nur bei bestimmten Händlern erscheinen


----------



## AndyZZ (5. September 2011)

Gibt es schon was neues in Bezug auf Liefertermin für
- G74SX-91093v (steht bei einige Versandhäusern wie Schwab, Baur, OTTO seit einiger Zeit mit Lieferzeit drei Wochen) bzw. 
- G74SX-91111v ("kurzfristig" bei amazon.de)??
Habe das 91079V auf der IFA auf dem NVIDIA Stand gespielt und möchte unbedingt die SSD Variante.

Vielen Dank für jegliche Info.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## micky72 (8. September 2011)

Eine Antwort würde mich auch interessieren...

Das 16 GB Modell ist angeblich in 1 bis 3 Monaten lieferbar... Die ersten Modelle ohne 3d mit SSD sind lieferbar, aber in sehr geringer Stückzahl....


----------



## AndyZZ (15. September 2011)

micky72 schrieb:


> Eine Antwort würde mich auch interessieren...
> 
> Das 16 GB Modell ist angeblich in 1 bis 3 Monaten lieferbar... Die ersten Modelle ohne 3d mit SSD sind lieferbar, aber in sehr geringer Stückzahl....


 

Hatte am 13.9. bei Otto Versand das G74SX-91093v mit 8GB RAM bestellt. Heute ist es angekommen!!!
Obwohl auf der Seite 1-2 Wochen stehen! Habe es aber noch nicht ausgepackt oder getested. Scheint aber alles korrekt zu sein: 160 GB SSD, 750 GB HDD, 8 GB RAM, 3 D, Brille ist auch dabei... 
Riesen Paket, gigantischer Rechner... sieht echt cooooool aus!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## qlcasa (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Forum hier entdeckt und da ich stolzer Besitzer eines ASUS G74SX-A2 bin, dachte ich das für manche hier interessant wäre meine Erfahrung mit dem Notebook to teilen.

Ich hatte zur Auswahl 3 verschiedene Versionen: ASUS G74SX-A1, ASUS G74SX-3D und ASUS G74SX-A2 (es gibt noch viele andere spezielle Versionen die für bestimmte Großkunden ausgeliefert werden, die aber fast alle Billigversionen des ASUS G74SX-A1 sind.
ASUS G74SX-A1 und ASUS G74SX-A2 sind identisch, sie Unterscheiden sich im ausgelieferten RAM und Festplatten-Konfiguration. Der ASUS G74SX-A1 hat 8GB Ram und 2 x 750 GB Festplatten mit insgesamt 1,5 TB, der ASUS G74SX-A2 hat 16GB RAM und eine 1 x 160 GB SSD HD + 1 x 750 GB HD (auf der SSD Festplatte sind das Betriebssystem und die Programme. Die Grafik Karte ist eine Nvidia GeForce 560M mit 3GB VRAM (eines der Gründe warum ich mir diesen Computer gekauft habe). Geliefert wir auch noch ein integrierter Blueray Reader (natürlich kombiniert mit CD, DVD-RW, etc.), eine Maus (sehr gut!) und ein Rucksack, der wirklich sehr sinnvoll ist, das es nicht leicht eine Tragetasche für ein Laptop dieser Größe (etwa 5.5 cm x 33 cm x 42 cm) zu finden.
Der ASUS G74SX-3D unterscheidet sich überhaupt nicht von den anderen Versionen, außer im RAM, und natürlich den 3D-Chip. Der ASUS G74SX-3D 12GB Ram und 2 x 750 GB Festplatten mit insgesamt 1,5 TB.

Ich versuche, was neue Computer angeht, die Wechselhäufigkeit in Grenzen zu Halten. Mein Computer (tägliche berufliche und private Nutzung, mit vielen beruflichen Reisen) muss mindestens 5 bis 6 Jahre halten und auch nach 5 Jahren zufriedenstellende Leistung Bereitstellen. Dazu muss die Hardware auch noch Hochwertig sein.
Nach vielen suchen und vergleichen, habe ich mich für den ASUS G74SX-A2 entschieden. Zum einen hätte ich den RAM später sowieso aufgerüstet zum Anderen hat mich die Festplattenkombination SSD (für BS und Programme) + HD (für Daten) überzeugt.
Der Computer ist einfach begeisternd, die Hardware ist qualitativ hochwertig und schnell, schnell, schnell. Bei weitem die schnellste Maschine die ich jemals hatte, und das obwohl ich immer zu guter Hardware gegriffen habe.
Die Bootgeschwindigkeit ist einfach klasse! 20 Sekunden vom Drücken des Einschaltknopfes bis alles, BS und sonstige Software die beim Start geladen werden (Antivirus, Skype, Gtalk, Drop-Box, Sugar-Sync, etc.), voll Funktionsfähig ist. Noch 10 Sek. schneller und ich würde mich in DOS-Zeiten versetzt fühlen. Auch die Programme werden blitzschnell geladen. Ich bin begeistert! Der ASUS G74SX-A1 und 3D sind auch sehr, sehr schnell, reichen aber nicht an den ASUS G74SX-A2 heran was den Start und das Laden von Programme angeht.
Ein Leckerbissen ist natürlich die Grafikkarte, alles läuft flüssig, einfach alles, ob Filme oder Spiele, 2D und 3D CAD (Hauptverwendungszweck), Animationen, alles läuft schnell und absolut ruckelfrei und das immer in der höchsten Auflösung von 1920 x 1080, bei voller Ausnutzung des Bildschirmes. Die Grafikleistung ist unglaublich.
Noch etwas Anderes begeistert mich, dieser Computer ist extrem gut gekühlt, es wird nie Heiß, nicht mal richtig warm, egal wie sehr er beansprucht wird. Auch das Touchpad ist erwähnenswert, es sehr groß und bietet sehr gute Kontrolle (obwohl ich für Arbeiten eine richtige Maus). Die Tastatur ist auch gut, nicht außergewöhnlich aber gut, mit guten Druckpunkt und Haptik. Ein weiteres Plus, ist das Altec Lansing Sound System, satt und gut (aber, habt keine Illusionen, ein Notebook ist kein Konzertsaal!). Eine Überraschung war für mich auch die eingebaute Kamera mit 2 MP anstatt der üblichen 1,3 MP. Die 2 MP machen sich sofort bemerkbar, Ruckfrei und viel schärfer als die üblichen eingebauten Kameras und sogar schärfer als die meisten Webcams.
Die größte Überraschung war für mich die Batterie. Nein, ich erwartete nicht so viel von so einem Drum von Laptop, aber die Wahrheit ist, das ich angenehm überrascht wurde. Beim Arbeiten mit viel Grafik, bluetooth, WI-FI etc. hatte ich nie unter 2,5 Stunden, wenn ich z.B. nur Office benutze zum Briefe oder E-Mail schreiben, da hält die Batterie auch mal 3,25 Std. Klar, das Ding ist nicht gerade sehr Mobil und ganz sicher nicht das richtige Gerät zum entspannen während eines Fluges, aber es ist für ein Laptop dieser Größe schon erstaunlich.
Auch gut ist der Zugang zu Festplatten und Memory gelöst, alles ist sehr gut erreichbar unter einer einzelnen Abdeckung die mit einem Zentralverschluss versehen ist, der sogar mit einem 10-Cent Stück zu öffnen ist.

Der Computer wäre fast Perfekt wären da nicht das hohe Gewicht von reichlich 4 kg. Auf der Anderen Seite ist es nicht so wie es oft in den Magazinen dargestellt wird, das dieser Computer einfach nicht Portabel ist. Es ist!
Ich gehe damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit und nehme es überall hin mit auf Reisen. Ist es wie der Sony Vaio meiner Frau mit 13,3"? Nein, sicherlich nicht, aber es ist als Laptop trag-und nutzbar. Ich habe eines dieser praktischen Computerkoffer mit Rollen (die richtige Größe ist nicht leicht zu finden!) und auch wenn ich es in der Hand tragen muss ist nicht so schlimm.
Was auch besser sein könnte, ist der Bildschirm, der sonst zwar Fantastisch ist, aber bei Sonnenlicht etwas spiegelt. Das Gerät hat 4 USB-Anschlüsse, davon eines mit USB3, ich hätte mir eher 2 USB3 und 4 USB2 gewünscht, da ich sehr oft verschiedene Geräte anschließen muss. Platz ist ja vorhanden.

Ich habe mir mein Laptop in Kanada gekauft. Dort gibt es den G74SX-A1/2/3D schon seit einigen Monaten. Ich habe in einen Laden in Brampton, eine der vielen großen Städte vor den Toren Torontos, 2290 Kanadische Dollar bezahlt, etwa 1650 Euros. In Anbetracht des Geräts seiner Qualität und seinen Fähigkeiten, ein angemessener Preis. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das dieses Gerät einigermaßen Zukunftssicher und auch noch in 5 Jahren ein gutes Gerät sein wird, ist es sogar ein günstiger Computer.

Zum Schluss noch eine Abschließende Bewertung - Es ist ein fantastisches Gerät!

Grüsse an alle!


----------

